
The World’s 50 Most Innovative Companies of 2019 - kjhughes
https://www.fastcompany.com/most-innovative-companies/2019
======
kjhughes
Here's the consolidated list, with comparison to last year:

    
    
                       2018    2019
                      Apple 01 Meituan Dianping
                    Netflix 02 Grab
                     Square 03 NBA
                    Tencent 04 The Walt Disney Company
                     Amazon 05 Stitch Fix
                  Patagonia 06 Sweetgreen
                 CVS Health 07 Apeel Sciences
        The Washington Post 08 Square
                    Spotify 09 Oatly
                        NBA 10 Twitch
             Marvel Studios 11 Target
                  Instagram 12 Shopify
                 Stitch Fix 13 Anchorfree
                     Spacex 14 Peloton
                    Walmart 15 Alibaba Group
                  Bytedance 16 Truepic
               Reliance Jio 17 Apple
                   Nintendo 18 Unity Technologies
             Social Capital 19 Domino's
                   Alivecor 20 Plaid
                   Novartis 21 Universal Music Group
                     Oneome 22 Airtable
                  Thumbtack 23 Lineage Logistics
            Ford Foundation 24 Kano
                    Peloton 25 Winc
                 Kakao Bank 26 Zola
                  Darktrace 27 Lanzatech
                       Waze 28 Jiosaavn
                     Vipkid 29 Jumio
                      Gucci 30 Foundation Medicine
                      Paytm 31 Arterys
                      Slack 32 Alnylam Pharmaceuticals
                     Hopper 33 Beautycounter
              Compass Group 34 Sonder
                        Dji 35 Indigo Ag
                    Sephora 36 Nubank
                       Cava 37 Goat
        Activision Blizzard 38 Snøhetta
                    Patreon 39 African Leadership University
                   Everlane 40 Fanatics
                  Pinterest 41 Unmade
                     Stripe 42 Modern Fertility
                  Sugarfina 43 Rocket Lab
                   Duolingo 44 A24
            Diamond Foundry 45 Teachers Pay Teachers
               Hello Alfred 46 Ammunition
                 Commonbond 47 Sesame Workshop
                      Rover 48 Acorns
                   The Muse 49 Mozilla
            Graduate Hotels 50 Punch Bowl Social

